# What should I put in a 10 gallon?



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a ten gallon tank soon for a sort of mini freshwater community. What sorts of fish would work well in a ten gallon tank, and how many can I fit comfortably without overcrowding? It'd be really nice to have at least one angelfish; I've really been wanting one. Can they do ten gallons or is that too small?


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Angelfish get really big and need a LOT of space. A 55g is probably a decent start if you really want to be keeping angels, sorry to be a buzzkill =( There are good options for a 10g though, tell us a little more about yourself (experience level, water parameters, etc.) so we can make some good suggestions for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess I won't be getting any angels then... until I get a place of my own my mom said nothing bigger than 10 gallons.

I don't have much experience... Winchester is the first fish I've taken care of all on my own. But I'm kinda feeling like this will turn into a major hobby of mine so I'd like to try a bunch of different species and learn about taking care of all of them. I don't really know what you mean by water parameters... you mean like the hardness and pH of the tap water around here?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

> I don't really know what you mean by water parameters... you mean like the hardness and pH of the tap water around here?


Yes, or if you are using Tap/RO or whatever. If you don't have a test kit you should def get one, they are about $20 and they last for a couple years, so it's a good investment.


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, I use tap water with water conditioner. I don't have a test kit (since I went into this knowing nothing) but I'll get one soon. What should I make sure the kit can test for? What's the best kit to buy?


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

Most of us (including myself) use the API Freshwater Master Liquid Test Kit. API Freshwater Master Test Kit, Aquarium Test Kits for Sale Online | PetSolutions
You also might like to look into an API gH and kH test, because you can look at the city water paramiters, but it is usually a bit vague. Test Kit Gh Kh Freshwater - 04001058 - Fw Test Kits - -Freshwater- - Fish - by Ca Aquarium Supply(I think that is a liquid test, which is what you want.)
I just put what I found to be the cheapest, they are sold almost wherever pet supplies are sold.


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool, I'll get that as soon as I can.


----------



## Tracy Bird (Sep 20, 2011)

*Fish in a 10 gallon*: if it were me.....

I would go with 5-6 Dwarf Cory's as in Corydoras habrosus. They stay small sizing out at 1 1/2 inches, are very active and great fun to watch.

I'd also add a small school of Neons 6-7 fish and/or a group of Rasbora.

Another good option in place of the Neons/Rasbora would be Celestial Pearl Danios - real pretty little fish that are very active.

If you want to try cichlids you might consîder Tanganyikans, maybe Neolamprologus multifasciatus - they are quite unique little shell dwellers and very enjoyable.

You don't need a 150 gallon tank to enjoy the hobby, you can do great set ups in a 10 gallon... but be responsible: don't overstock (be satisfied keeping a group or two of smaller fish) and maintain your water changes on schedule (especially in a 10 gallon).

Keep us posted on your 10 gallon set up.

Also, agree with the others.... an angel won't work.


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright, cool. Thanks for the suggestions! I'll look into care and decide which I like best. I'm hoping to get the tank for Christmas; if I do I might do a little journal thread for it.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Small group of dwarf cories and a little school of _small_ tetras is excellent advice for a 10g. You can also look at cherry shrimp and malaysian trumpet snails if you are interested in some inverts. Both are hardy and don't contribute much to the bioload.

I don't know how complicated you want to make the 10g, but the addition of live plants is always a great step towards a much more balanced and stable system.

Tank journal would be awesome, we always love ogling other people's tanks =)

If you are looking for more info on setting up a 10g, try this thread:http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/new-beginner-bank-198946/#post2255642


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I'll do the corys, cherry shrimp, and some neon tetras. Can the corys be the ones with the spotted tails or are those bigger/ harder to take care of than the habrosus?

And yeah, I'll definitely use live plants. They just look so much better.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hard to say, lots of cories have tail spots. But you probably don't want anything other than dwarf cories in a 10g. It's hard to give exact advice though, stocking is so circumstantial. 

Highly recommend you check out the thread I linked, cheap easy 10g planted that is thriving. The sections on lighting may be especially helpful.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

godtiermagikarp said:


> I think I'll do the corys, cherry shrimp, and some neon tetras. Can the corys be the ones with the spotted tails or are those bigger/ harder to take care of than the habrosus?
> 
> And yeah, I'll definitely use live plants. They just look so much better.


Most other corys reach around 2 - 3 inches, so much too big for a group to live in a ten. I think they can also be a bit difficult to find, I know I've never seen them sold where I live. I'd ask the pet store the scientific name of each corydora species before purchase, just to be sure.

Good luck, and would love to see a journal thread on this! I have a ten gallon myself, but it's just home to some cherry shrimp


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's what I've come up with after researching care for the fish, shrimp, and plants. Does it all look ok? What brands should I look at for the food/fertilizer?

10gal aquarium:
Marina Style 10 Glass Aquarium Kit- 10 Gallons

Heater:
ViaAqua 100-Watt Quartz Glass Submersible Heater with Built-In Thermostat

Substrate:
Sand

Plants:
Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)
Coffee Anubias (Anubias berteri 'Coffeefolia')
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis)

Fish:
Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)- 6
Salt and Pepper Catfish (Corydoras habrosus)- 6
Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)- 2

Food/Fertilizer:
Algae Wafers
Brine Shrimp
Daphnia
Tropical Flake/Pellet Food
Root Tabs
Liquid fertilizer

Other:
Driftwood
Small river rocks


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like you've mostly got it all figured out. Don't suppose I could convince you too get a 20g instead of a 10? :-D Little bit of feedback for ya:



10gal aquarium:
Marina Style 10 Glass Aquarium Kit- 10 Gallons
Make sure you know which light and filter this kit comes with, lighting and filtration are super important and the stuff that comes with a kit can be really cheap. We can advise more on specifics if you want.

Heater:
ViaAqua 100-Watt Quartz Glass Submersible Heater with Built-In Thermostat
This is super strong, you can use a lower wattage if you like

Substrate:
Sand
Make sure the sand is inert

Plants:
Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)
Coffee Anubias (Anubias berteri 'Coffeefolia')
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis)
Also look at java moss and vallisneria

Fish:
Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)- 6
Salt and Pepper Catfish (Corydoras habrosus)- 6
Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)- 2
Habrosus and cherries are great. The neons however, while widely regarded as a "beginner" fish, can actually be really tricky. The vast majority of neons sold at pet stores are sickly, over bred, and disease prone. I would avoid them, there are plenty of other similar tetras.

Food/Fertilizer:
Algae Wafers
Brine Shrimp
Daphnia
Tropical Flake/Pellet Food
Root Tabs
Liquid fertilizer Flourish Comprehensive

Other:
Driftwood
Small river rocks
Again, make sure the rocks are inert


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

@Jeffrey: What would be a good alternative to a neon? Also I know nothing about lighting or filtration... are there any good threads or things I can read on that? 

Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm trying ember tetras in my next tank, I haven't kept them before so I'm hesitant to recommend them but they stay small and sound fairly hardy. Maybe someone else can make some recommendations?

Tons of info on lighting and filtration, google around a bit and then we can help you with specific questions/ brand recommendations :-D


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

I was thinking the ember tetras looked pretty. I'll look more into them as well as lighting stuff.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I have two ten gallon tanks --- in one I have a colony of blue velvet shrimp -- very cool! The other I am setting up as a nano tank. So far I have 5 sparkling gournami's, 10 red cherry shrimp and a stone catfish. Other options would be the dwarf coriy -- very cute. I would look for nano size fish! also I agree with the angels -- I have an adult pair of angels -- they filll=up my 75 gallon tank!!


----------

